# Kindle 3 Cracked



## Arctos (Sep 30, 2010)

Open that is.

Tech Republic have opened up a lot small devices so that users can satisfy their curiosity by having a look inside.

Here's the Kindle 3 (3G & wiFi)...

http://content.techrepublic.com.com/2346-13625_11-461275.html?tag=gald


----------

